# Baby doll cloth diaper pattern



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I have been searching the net for a simple and free cloth diaper pattern for a baby doll. My 6 yo is getting a Baby Born for Christmas and I thought I would make up a couple of cloth diapers for her to use. It isn't as easy as I thought to find a straigtforward, simple doll pattern. It will have to have a pad in the middle since the doll is capable of wetting (I didn't get this doll for her btw LOL) and I am not spending money on disposable diapers for a dang doll. 

So, do any of ya'll have a doll or preemie diaper pattern you would be willing to share with me?


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I remember about a month or so ago someone posted a pic of some diapers that they had just finished. they were real cute. I am so sorry I can't remember who it was and I looked back and couldn't find it. May be someone else can recall. I think they made them for their Grandchild.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/grace25701/GoodnessGracious.html

This is a premie diaper pattern, maybe you can use it to figure out something to fit the doll.

It looks pretty good. 
But I've not made it, just googled it up.

Angie




back again:
http://www.zany-zebra.com/free-cloth-diaper-patterns.shtml 
this page has links to all sorts of FREE diaper patterns... it's where the above came from.

Angie


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks so much for the help! I finally found a pattern that will work..so I guess I am sewing baby doll diapers for the next couple of days LOL


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Here is a picture of the finished product...keep on mind it is my first one but I think I am in love..it is the cutest dang thing I have ever seen LOL

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/PC230003.jpg


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is cute. It will go so well with the doll.

YOu did good.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

oh how cute! where did you find the pattern?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I found the pattern I used here:

http://www.thenappynetwork.org.nz/images/Wee Weka Doll.pdf

I made a whole diaper pattern by printing out the pattern, rescanning it, flipping it and printing it out again. I then cut out the two pieces and taped them together to make a whole diaper pattern. It is really easy and quick to use.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Sorry I wasn't online to help out. I was the one that made the diapers. I used one of the nappy networks patterns too. Been too busy. Now I have the next size up diapers to make as great grandson is growing like a weed! Yay! He was born with only one kidney and underdeveloped lungs but is coming around great- thank the good Lord for that!


----------

